# Just some thoughts on prepping...



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

This is kind of a spin off of "has anyone taken out a loan for prepping" linked below. The point is what if it's a slower slide in to a SHTF

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/has-anyone-taken-out-loan-prep-24478/

For example, most of Government...local,state and federal are in a finical pickle. On state levels most are facing very large unfunded liabilities for
employee healthcare and pension obligation.

Read more here> http://www.pensiontsunami.com/

I'll use my state and Portland, ORegon as an example of whats is happening. UL's are causing an additional 10- 49% of withholding paid by taxpayers on gross wages is going to try and 
fund these liabilities. http://www.oregon.gov/pers/docs/general_information/2013-15_employer_contribution_rates.pdf

-All of this is resulting in less money going to projects, more debt through bonding and delayed maintenance by local governments and rapid tax increases often in the form of utility bills, permit & licensing fees, fines, to fund these liabilities as well some services. The SHTF situation may well be an inability to pay for your basics with out of the control government being able to take income from you through the plethora of tax systems at their disposal.

None of these are huge taxes but like a Parana which isn't a huge fish its the number that makes them dangerous.

My city is looking to implement a monthly road fee 12.00 a month on homes, businesses 
http://www.kgw.com/news/Is-a-road-tax-in-Portlands-future-253836781.html

Water sewer bill increase average of 6.00 a month on top of last years increase 
http://www.katu.com/news/local/Rate...Portland-water-and-sewer-bills-241650051.html

Parking fee increases 
http://www.katu.com/news/local/PDX-to-increase-garage-parking-rates-starting-April-1-252308851.html

pushing for a gas tax increase 
http://portlandtribune.com/pt/9-new...l-to-increase-federal-gas-tax-draws-criticism

Fines increase most by 50%
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2013/01/some_portland_parking_tickets_1.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The events in Oregon are a perfect example of how liberals destroy the states they live in. Then move to other states and vote for the same destructive policies that did so much damage where they used to live. Apparently they see no connection between those policies and local economic conditions.

I think all states that have pension plans are headed for bankruptcy. Even those with fully funded pension plans will lose 90% of their money when the stock market crashes.

Otherwise, the states that are closest to bankruptcy are all states that have been controlled by Democrats and RINO's the longest: California, New York, Illinois, Michigan, and New Jersey come to mind.

I think what we're seeing right now is an economy that's been shrinking. And now it's shrinking faster. At some point, there will be a trigger for massive economic decline and social unrest. I expect that to be the collapse of the dollar as more and more countries trade without it. Obama preventing the Russians from using the dollar will result in more deals for them in Europe and Asia where they trade outside the dollar. Recently, there's been another big beat down in gold and silver. I have to wonder if metals prices will finally explode.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Never put all your eggs in one basket.*

The idea that metals would help during an economic down turn is not a bad idea but you better have plenty, very few families in America survived the great depression, the super rich, because the others loss everything, money buys things but in a economic downturn manufactoring, food production, transportation everything that has to do with money; stops, no one is buying, selling, there is no credit the moving of money stops and everything cost more, much more so yes metals will play a good hand in your survivability if you are a Rockefeller or Kennedy or Vanderbilt or Ford or well you get the meaning. The good thing is that history has taught Us all a great lesson, lessons like Bartering, Not buying anything with credit, Home grown foods, Preserve food, Helping neighbors, Multiple sources of income or jack of all trades, Frugality not Gluttony, we after all are preppers and preppering is nothing more than the practice of making active preparations for a possible catastrophic disaster or emergency, typically by stockpiling food, ammunition, and other supplies. And I after all learn from my father and the many elders I have come across in my life, my touch and go with my own mistakes and my loved for reading.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BillS said:


> Then move to other states and vote for the same destructive policies that did so much damage where they used to live..


That not only happens at the state level but within the states at lower levels.

Around here, in the past we had a quiet, sleepy and laid back place to live but in the last 10 or 20 years the DFW(Dallas/Ft Worth) Metroplex has started migrating out this way.

Those ya-hu's come out here, bring their problems, troubles and way of life with them and start to get involved with local politics. They then have the gall to complain that the area is getting as bad as where they ran away from.

For some strange rason they cant see the connections and some even blame the locals for the problems they see creeping in. Guess it can happen at any level from the small town to the entire country.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BillS said:


> The events in Oregon are a perfect example of how liberals destroy the states they live in. Then move to other states and vote for the same destructive policies that did so much damage where they used to live. Apparently they see no connection between those policies and local economic conditions.
> 
> I think all states that have pension plans are headed for bankruptcy. Even those with fully funded pension plans will lose 90% of their money when the stock market crashes.
> 
> ...


When we moved here to Oregon we had a conservative governor and the general feeling of out of state ideas was "Keep Oregon Green, come visit, spend your money and then leave." In fact I remember hearing about a sign on the California - Oregon border somewhat worded that way. Since then we have had some of the worse governors ever, most with San Francisco attitudes, they loved the politics so much in California that they brought it here to Oregon, thankfully it's mainly in the I-5 corridor from Eugene to Portland but that doesn't make it any better as we catch the flack due to the sh!t that runs down hill. The majority of tax revenue is spent there even though it's supposed to be evenly distributed throughout the state. But as usual it's all about votes so most of the tax revenues seem to go to entitlement situations and as long as non-productive people are on that tit they will vote these slime buckets into office forever. I honestly believe that over 95% of these left wing AH's couldn't get a real job if they had too. I was just talking to my wife and we were talking about what may come, I happen to think it may be just something simple that triggers the house of cards to fall, as it is we already have wars, religious hate, nations that rape, mistreat and murder young girls and women. Thankfully there are those like us here on this great forum that at least have some understanding of what's going on and in some small measure try to do something about it, at least on a family level and to those who may listen.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*Everything isn't a right or left issue.*

The population increases by birth and immigration. People move for a variety of reasons, like when the economy hit's the skids some move looking for work. During the depression California's population increased by around 20% even though the CHP tried to block entry into the State. Unless we want to live under Soviet type controls, people are free to move where they want. I saw a projection of what some think the future East and West coasts will look like, just a solid mass with no distinction between cities. Companies should try to hire Americans, especially returning Veterans, rather than import cheap labor. And although not popular with some, birth control would go a long ways to ease growing pains. Trying to stop people from moving from one State to another isn't American. My grandparents came from Portland to California, so I can move back, but no one else can...don't think so.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not a "party man " for the most part and it took both liberals and conservatives to mess this country up! 



The gist of my point is government has the ability to tax and as their funds run dry they
will simply increase taxes and find new things to tax. 


While growth is part of the overall issue if you move here and buy a new home you are paying 
"system development charges" 

water 3,274.00
sewer 5,375.00 
Transportation 2,786.00
Parks 8,460.00 

Not including actual installation and permits fee's. Most of the spike in cost are are seeing are pension driven


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*Writing Checks we Can't Cash*

The US has for decades now, been making promises it cannot finance. That includes Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, SS Disability, misc. welfare, military spending (that's what broke Russia) on a national level. Then there are the pension funds, both private and public, that were betting on 8% annual growth that never happened because infinite growth is impossible.

Quite simply, the nation is broke. Blame whoever you want to for that. I blame a short sighted public who tried to vote themselves rich from the public treasury. It doesn't matter much who you want to yell at for our predicament, the money simply is not there to continue business as usual.

So, as a nation, we have to get over it. The freebies can't be funded now without the euphemistic "borrowing" to inflate the currency. All fiat currencies have died by inflation, I read somewhere. True or not, A vast lot of them have done so and we are well on the path to that currency oblivion.

We are well past the tipping point toward bankruptcy, so we need to get on with the business of being ready for that eventuality. Name calling may be fun. It might even help reduce your blood pressure, but it doesn't help for the future. Time to CYA.

EDIT TO ADD:
Yes, government will tax us unto death and beyond, taxing our heirs. They have one and ONLY one objective, and that is to remain in power at any cost, the costs all being ours to pay. So, expect them to confiscate all your retirement monies along with all of your income they can reach. Along with it they will further debauch the currency until it is utterly worthless and leave the nation and all individuals in it deep in unpayable debt. Figure out how you can live without money, because that will be necessary.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Gians said:


> . Unless we want to live under Soviet type controls, people are free to move where they want.


They can move, but they shouldn't be free to move from the disaster they helped create & destroy what others have worked generations to build at their new location. I wanna see their voting record before they're allowed to move. They should not be allowed to move from place to place creating a path of destruction. Like high taxes, big government, controlling citizens, open borders, & regulating businesses to extinction? Fine. Great. Live with the consequences & when you decide you don't like those consequences, work to change those policies & rebuild.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

That's why some states require 6 months waiting period to register to vote. 
Maybe it should be a year!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Gold post, links and all.
My thoughts are "horizon to horizon" that being six months ahead in food,
a dependable 4 gun kit that covers Small, medium and large game and self defense,
Medical supplies that can be used for minor surgery such as sewing up a gash or a bullet hole.
A water filter and several clean and waiting Jerry cans.
and never EVER tell ANYONE you have it.

I can advise you how to get a six month jump For around 1000$
Less if you have critical tools and weapons already.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

We all know the US Dollar has been the denomination for much of the global trade, especially in energy. We've all personally benefited hugely from that over time. Count on that eroding steadily as even the European nations are tiring of tolerating the US in between their business as defacto middleman. There's also a backlash building larger even within European nations for the role the US takes in international presence and actions.

The message is, that while we're still able to benefit from the Dollar as reserve currency we need to be improving our personal positions for when it has a lower value. *We've been spoiled and we're going to see the bubble burst.* The USD might not just go away in a wash. It might just be ignored by the world and we're left to deal with it's dwindling value into possible hyper-inflation.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Gold post, links and all.
> My thoughts are "horizon to horizon" that being six months ahead in food,
> a dependable 4 gun kit that covers Small, medium and large game and self defense,
> Medical supplies that can be used for minor surgery such as sewing up a gash or a bullet hole.
> ...


I'd love to see your list to do all that for a grand. I don't think I could buy the guns for that, except for used, even then I would not have much ammo.


----------

